# BBC & Contemporary Music



## nabwong (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm writing a paper on the BBC and how they help new music. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get data on how much BBC pays for each commission. I'm especially interested in Judith Weir. 

Thanks in advance!
Nab


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

I hardly think that anyone would be prepared to divulge what is essentially their salary, especially in a public place such as this. Would you??
Whatever they are paid, I'm sure it's far too much for some of the pretentious, cacophonous, instantly forgetable rubbish churned out in the name of music.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi nab

I agree with Mayerl, I think you are entering an area that people are not going to talk about. The only people who would know are the BBC and those involved, I am sure neither would be willing to admit to how much commission they make.

Good luck with your paper though.


Margaret


----------



## nabwong (Oct 10, 2008)

Mayerl said:


> I hardly think that anyone would be prepared to divulge what is essentially their salary, especially in a public place such as this. Would you??
> Whatever they are paid, I'm sure it's far too much for some of the pretentious, cacophonous, instantly forgetable rubbish churned out in the name of music.


Ok...now tell me how you really feel. 

Margaret,

While i'm sure the BBC and the musicians wouldn't discuss this issue, I'm sure there's someone out there that might have this information and would be willing to share. I'm not asking for an exact figure after tax. All I'm after is ballpark figures.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

You don't really ask for much do you. How would you like the idea of someone familiar with your financial situation sharing that information over the internet. Do you honestly think that anyone who has this information would throw integrity aside and share a few figures with anyone who cares to ask. Get real.
PS - I have told you how I really feel. My opinion to which I am entitled.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I am afraid that if you did find someone out there willing to share, which I think is unlikely. But if you did they would not be a very respectful person, and someone could always sue for having their private information made public.

Is this information essential for your paper?


Margaret


----------



## nabwong (Oct 10, 2008)

Mayerl said:


> You don't really ask for much do you. How would you like the idea of someone familiar with your financial situation sharing that information over the internet. Do you honestly think that anyone who has this information would throw integrity aside and share a few figures with anyone who cares to ask. Get real.
> PS - I have told you how I really feel. My opinion to which I am entitled.


Wow...what a funny guy. Steven Gerrard makes 100,000 pounds a week. I don't see him complaining about how everyone in this universe knows his wage. Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra was commissioned for $2,000 (ballpark figure - stories claim Bartok took $1,000 upfront and only took the other $1,000 after the completion of the work).

Anyway, if anyone has any useful info, feel free to post.


----------

